# Shopsmith?



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Any Shopsmith owners?


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Yes, have used a 10ER I inherited from my father in law since 1997. Still use it as a lathe and horizontal drill even though I have a whole shop of tools now. Inherited a 500 from my uncle but only until my youngest son has a place of his own.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a mark 5 use it mainly for horizontal boring large sanding disc.
Bought it new way back when, it has served it purpose well.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a Mark 5 with the band saw attachment. I mainly use the band saw, large sanding disk, and horizontal boring/drilling. I look forward to using the lathe but been busy with other projects. The table saw attachment is a pain to set up, so I have a dedicated table saw. All in all, I like the Shopsmith and you probably will too.


----------

